# New to R.O Water



## RossMartin (3 Jul 2008)

Hi all,

I'm new to the R.O Water idea so please forgove me if these questions have been asked before.

I brought an R.O unit to fill up my Rio 180in which I would like to keep and breed Dutch Rams. I want to get a PH of around 6.5 - 6.7 with GH of 5 and a KH of atleast 4. R.O water and Tap stats are:

Tap Water
PH = 7.5
GH = 18
KH = 13

R.O Water
PH = <5.5 (My test kit doesn't go any lower)
GH = 1
KH = 1

R.O Water after 24hrs in a tropiquarium to aireate the water
PH = 7.0
GH = 1
KH = 1

Ideally i don't want to add tap water to the R.O water so can anyone recommend some products that i can add or some advice so i can acheive the water chemistry i am after. I currently have a bottle or API Electro-right which a friend gave me if this helps!!!

I also run CO2 via a JBL Profi 2 with solenoid in the tank so do i have to worry about the PH dropping?

Any advice would be great!!!

Many thanks in advance.

Ross


----------



## Ed Seeley (3 Jul 2008)

I use pure Ro in my tanks and simply remineralised it with a teaspoon of Kent's RO Right per 25l of water change.  This gives me 3-4dGH, 0dKH and a pH of 5.8 - 6.  Your rams would love that kind of water so why make extra hassle by aiming for such specific targets, especially of pH when, if you're injecting 30ppm CO2 that will lower the pH by around 1 degree anyway?!

You can raise the KH by using Sodium Bicarbonate if you really want to or simply use a small amount of tap water - it won't make much difference at all.

By the way are you sure your RO water has a reading of 1dGH and 1dKH?  A properly working membrane should produce product water of 0dKH.  My TDS meter measures my product water as having a TDS of 0.


----------



## RossMartin (4 Jul 2008)

Thanks ED.

I wanted a higher KH as i thought it would help buffer the PH therefore preventing a PH crash if i was injecting CO2. Upon further reading on another thread it appears that i shouldn't worry about the CO2 dropping the PH.

I assume those levels you have are ok for a planted tank??

Also why does the PH change when the water is aireated??

I say one for GH and KH as it only took one drop for my API test kits to go to the "changed" colour. I'm sure it it is zero!!

Many Thanks

Ross


----------



## Ed Seeley (7 Jul 2008)

If it turns straight away you have a KH of 0, 1 would change after the second drop was added.

I run those levels in my Rio 180 and all my tanks.  They are fine with pressurised CO2 turned off overnight, DIY CO2 run 24/7 or no CO2 in my experience.  I don't keep any fish that require higher pHs though.  CO2 at 30ppm will drop the pH by about 1 degree.

Water's pH will change when CO2 goes into solution so therefore aeration, which removes CO2 from solution, will change it too.


----------

